# Blown Swan speaker



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, not sure how, but Chris Botti blew a Swan M 5000 front speaker. So in a desperate attempt to have a working HT, I connected my vintage 1986 Thiel's 2.5 as fronts and Phase Tech 3.5t's as surrounds ... holy mother of home theater!!!!:dumbcrazy: combined with my HSU sub, this thing sounds amazing!!!! The system is now demanding a minimum 60 incher for a screen. I will now search for a Thiel center channel and that is that!! I have heard systems, (speakers), costing over 4 grand that do not compare to what I have put together with leftovers, IMHO!!! Your thoughts? Similar experiences?
Hit them straight!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Good job! :T Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## LeeH (Feb 18, 2011)

I am wondering how come you switched to the Swans in the first place?
It is not unusual for older gear to sound better than new stuff. I have a great old Marantz 2325 that I have had recapped and it now puts out abt 140watts at 8 ohms both channels driven.


----------



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Lee, I did not switch! My CS2's are the original set from a Hi Fi system I put together in 1986! In my HiFi system today, the original Luxman turntable from that system still plays next to a ClearAudio Emotion. The Swans replaced a HTB Yamaha system. The CS2's had been relegated to collect dust for about eight years, replaced by Von Schweikert VR2's. When one Swan front "shrilled" at a trumpet note I thought, why not, can the Thiel's do the job as fronts? And here we are! Now I want to find a Thiel center channel to match the CS2's while keeping the Swans as rears. Any ideas where I can find a center channel Thiel to match what I have?
Hit them straight!!!:T


----------



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

I forgot to mention ... I did pick up that 60 inch screen! Panasonic P60S30 being delivered in time to watch USF beat the out of the Fighting Irish!!!!!


----------



## LeeH (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, I would first look at the Thiel site to see what is or was available to determine what your match will be and then take a look a audiogon (probably best bet). You could also try a general google search on the specific model if you are able to isolate one or maybe just Thiel center.

I was able to locate a set of Onix supertweets on Craigs list in Hawaii like that!


----------

